# Bathtub overflow screw corrotion



## ss311l (Nov 4, 2010)

Hello,
I was cleaning our tub and the overflow cap simply fell off.  Our home is 20 years old.  There is a screw under the cap and it broke off and the gasket was also gone.  There are some kind of pegs under the cap too.  Is this something that we can fix?  We have another bath and shower fortunately.


----------



## kok328 (Nov 4, 2010)

I can't mentally picture what your referring to.  The overflows I'm familiar with are built into the tub stopper lever.  However, I'm sure you could drill out the broken screws and reinstall some slightly larger screws when you install a replacement and/or reinstall the original.
If you could post a pic that would help decide the best course of action.


----------



## Redwood (Nov 5, 2010)

Sounds like somewhere along the line somebody replaced the brass screws for the overflow plate with steel screws.

You may be able to drill and tap the holes or new holes right alongside the old ones and this time use chrome plated brass screws.

If not install a new waste & overflow.


----------



## Jimbo56 (Nov 5, 2010)

you might be better just replacing it


----------

